# What Age to Start A Kid Hunting



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

*How Old*​
4-62450.00%6-81225.00%8-101225.00%


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

That simple How old do you think a kid should be before introducing them to waterfowl hunting ?


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Bring them with at a young age, yes... They can help call and flag in birds but I wouldn't let them bring a gun into the blind unless an adult that is not shooting is there to provide 100% supervision. Also depends on maturity.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I can CLEARLY remember me sitting in second grade waiting for 10:30 to come and dad to pull up so we could go out deer hunting on ND opener. I know I already had a "lifetime" of hunting in by the ripe old age of 6!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

My dad brought me with hunting and fishing nearly everytime he went as far back as I can remember. Obviously their are some hunting situtions when you shouldn't bring a young kid out, but I think you can start to introducing it to them when they are pretty young. Here is a picture of me when I was pretty darn little.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been going hunting since I was 4, pheasant and turkey, then later on deer, then waterfowl.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

my dad took me hunting when i was 3 mainly squirel and rabbit. then as i got older then pheasant n=and waterfowl. i was about 9 when i got to carry a gun unloaded for a couple of seasons. some of the best childhood memories came from those early years of hunting with my dad and grampa. glad now that i can give the same to my kids.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

My dad starting taking me when I was 5 years old. he took me mainly deer hunting i was always falling in deep snow banks or stepping in cow pies, but he never gave up on me. I still remeber the day i asked my old man if we could go shoot some ducks and he said yes. so one day we went and bought 12 carry light water keel deeks and set them up on a pond and i watched my dad do some good shooting on those mallards. I would like to thank my dad for teaching me the outdoors and how to be a respectful hunter. Thank you dad and when i have a son hes getting those 12 carrylight deeks to use. love ya dad.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I started taking my son when he was three. Can't beat the smile on their faces.

Sean


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Had mind in a field blind at two! :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

mnspazz,

I think it's a case by case deal. I started mine at 4 and 5 respectively because that's when I thought they were ready. Regardless of age make sure it's FUN and make sure they are WARM!!! :beer:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

My wife and I wanted to get are first daughter in the outdoors doing what we love ASAP. She just turn 16 months and has been on several field goose and pheasant hunts. It is a lot of extra work with the little one along but well worth it. As long as you make it fun and realize when to stop and call it a day.

Pheasant opener 2008 with Mom








Goose opener 2009








Goose opener 2008








Duck opener 2008 with grandpa, Dad and Mom








Pheasent opener 2008


----------

